
Is T-mobile intercepting DNS? - aestetix
https://twitter.com/netik/status/674327366995345408
======
mschuster91
They're doing this shit in Germany on their DSL customers too (the "search
suggestor"). It can be turned off via some obscure setting in the customer
control panel, and upon a reconnect your router gets a different set of DNS
servers.

~~~
toomuchtodo
T-Mobile USA and Germany's T-Mobile are completely separate entities.

------
Relys
Yes, I noticed this several months ago when I switched to T-Mobile. Hoping
this gains traction...

~~~
Albright
I've been a T-Mobile customer for about two years, and they've been doing it
for at least that long as far as I can recall. It hasn't bothered me that much
since it's not very often that I mistype a URL while using my phone without
wi-fi, so I've only seen that stupid search page a handful of times, but yeah…
they do it.

~~~
Relys
I ended up just installing OpenVPN client and using my existing PIA VPN
subscription. You can gain a lot of metadata MITMing DNS queries...

